# Torx screws



## JulienPDX77 (Jan 13, 2012)

i have a premiere (S4) and when i replaced my drive recently I dropped 2 of the torx screws holding the cover down my heater vent like a ...not-so-smart guy. Where can I buy a pack of Torx screws (I forgot the size, I think its Torx 15)


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Check with Weaknees. I bought a bunch of them from Weaknees years ago.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Check the Home Depot screw section. They usually have specialty screws in the bin drawers.
Take a screw with you to compare (DON'T LOSE IT! ).


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Good luck finding it at Home Depot. Their fastener selection is crap compared to other hardware stores. Ace Hardware has the best fastener selection I've seen in a B&M store, and I'd be surprised if they carried them. The Torx screws used in Tivos are specialized and aren't likely to be found in most retail stores. You might be able to find them at a fastener hardware distributor, but you'll probably have to buy them in bulk.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Agreed.

My suggestion was sort of tongue in cheek.
You probably won't find the EXACT screw needed, but you might be able to find one that "works".
It's a different story if the OP fears he might have to return the Premiere to TiVo for warranty work/exchange.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree. Using the OEM Torx screws is not an absolute must. I'm pretty sure they're metric threads. Ace Hardware has a good selection of metric fasteners so that would probably be your best bet as a local source.


----------



## JulienPDX77 (Jan 13, 2012)

weaknees emailed me and said they'd sell me some. I'll probably just go that route; thanks everyone


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

These are the same kind of threads used in hard disks- just use those. I always retire mine when working on an upgrade. Are you thinking you may need to send it back to TiVo at some point?

You could also try putting a magnet on a tape measure and fishing them out of your vent.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> These are the same kind of threads used in hard disks- just use those. I always retire mine when working on an upgrade. Are you thinking you may need to send it back to TiVo at some point?
> 
> You could also try putting a magnet on a tape measure and fishing them out of your vent.


Unless they changed things when they brought out the Series 4s, the screws that hold the cover on are a finer pitch thread than the ones that hard drives are tapped for.

The ones they use to hold the hard drive to the bracket are, of course, the coarser thread all hard drive mounting screws are, just Torx head instead of Phillips.

Another possibility is sticking a shop-vac hose down the heat vent.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

JulienPDX77 said:


> i have a premiere (S4) and when i replaced my drive recently I dropped 2 of the torx screws holding the cover down my heater vent like a ...not-so-smart guy. Where can I buy a pack of Torx screws (I forgot the size, I think its Torx 15)


I thought you dropped the drivers...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

JulienPDX77 said:


> i have a premiere (S4) and when i replaced my drive recently I dropped 2 of the torx screws holding the cover down my heater vent like a ...not-so-smart guy. Where can I buy a pack of Torx screws (I forgot the size, I think its Torx 15)


Up through Series 3 at least the cover is held on with T-10 screws.

Some units had T-15 screws holding the hard drive in the bracket.


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

unitron said:


> Another possibility is sticking a shop-vac hose down the heat vent.


If you are going to do this put a nylon or panty hose over the end of the hose, then you won't have to sort through all the dust, dirt, etc inside the vacuum to find them.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

unitron said:


> Unless they changed things when they brought out the Series 4s, the screws that hold the cover on are a finer pitch thread than the ones that hard drives are tapped for.


Oops. Read the OP too quickly. You are correct.

I'm not sure what PC accessory I have had that uses the finer thread, but in my "bag of extra screws" I have a bunch of the phillips equivalent to the Tivo Torx.



unitron said:


> Another possibility is sticking a shop-vac hose down the heat vent.


Yes- a trick I have heard of is to get an old stocking and place it between two sections of the hose so you don't need to dig through a bunch of dust. A plain house vacuum may do just fine.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> ... A plain house vacuum may do just fine.


Or the rapidly accelerated screw might tear through the bag and damage the impeller and/or the motor, depending on design.

A shop vac is specifically designed to use gravity and momentum as filters.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Rocketslc said:


> If you are going to do this put a nylon or panty hose over the end of the hose, then you won't have to sort through all the dust, dirt, etc inside the vacuum to find them.


Even doing that one should empty the cannister first.


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Apr 2, 2010)

How about a magnet on a long string?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Unless the duct is a vertical shaft the OP should be able to remove the grill and reach down and pick them up. If it's a deep shaft then any type of magnet is probably going to stick to the side of the duct, especially if it's dangling on the end of a string. If you attach a magnet to the end of a long stick then you have better directional control. Tape a small maglite to the stick and you should be able to locate the screws quite easily. A piece of chewing gum on a stick also works well.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> Unless the duct is a vertical shaft the OP should be able to remove the grill and reach down and pick them up. If it's a deep shaft then any type of magnet is probably going to stick to the side of the duct, especially if it's dangling on the end of a string. If you attach a magnet to the end of a long stick then you have better directional control. Tape a small maglite to the stick and you should be able to locate the screws quite easily. A piece of chewing gum on a stick also works well.


One of those tools with a springy shaft and a magnet at the end would be the way to go if you aren't going to do the shop vac trick.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Don't you guys watch TV? 

He should be able to take the vent cover off and crawl down into the duct.
Note that it will be clean inside the duct even though the place is years old.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

steve614 said:


> Don't you guys watch TV?
> 
> He should be able to take the vent cover off and crawl down into the duct.
> Note that it will be clean inside the duct even though the place is years old.


He already screwed up (or down)..


----------

